
Which messaging would make you want to subscribe to this mobile app? - Joanna198855
https://betterdesign.io/poll/59049b6a5eea1d0ccfcb6f27
======
aszantu
sorry I'm poor. No amount of marketing will make me buy something I don't
absolutely need

